# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  تازه کار

## mehzhad

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
من به تازگی شروع یادگیری پایتون رو استارت زدم و تو برنامه نویسی ام اول مسیر هستم
درحال حاضر در مجتمع فنی تهران در حال یادگیری پایتون هستم و 
خوشحال میشم تجربیات و توضیحات و توصیه های شما رو بشنوم

----------


## Arioun

سلام.
قبل از هر چیز، ورودتون رو از جانب خودم خوش‌آمد می‌گم. گرچه که من هم کاملا جدید هستم در این جمع. 
نمی‌دونم بحث غیرفنی در اینجا مناسب هست یا نه، قوانین رو گشتم و چیزی نیافتم! اگر اینجا جاش نیست، لطفا تذکر بدید.
در مورد پایتون، خودم یکسالی می‌شه که بطور جدی دنبال می‌کنم و مشتاق هستم برای یادگیری.
نمی‌تونم بگم یادگیری پایتون راحت‌تره یا نه، ولی میتونم با قطعیت بگم که روند یادگیری بهینه‌تر و سرراست‌تری خواهید داشت. مثلا نسبت به سی++).
کاربردهای پایتون خیلی خیلی وسیعه و تقریبا میشه گفت وظایف  تخصصی تمام زبان‌ها رو به خوبی انجام میده.
ولی علاقه شخصی خودم به مبحث یادگیری ماشینی و هوش مصنوعیه که پایتون (و جامعه پایتون) امروز خیلی راحت‌ترش کرده. هزاران پکیج کاربردی و جدید وجود دارن که قیمتشون دقیقا 0 ریاله!
ولی تا اینجا فقط‌ تبلیغات خارجیش بود ؛)
از اونجا که کمتر کسی در ایران 150 دلار رو خرج لایسنس متلب می‌کنه، بهتره از یه زاویه دیگه بهش نگاه کنیم.
متلب واقعا آسون‌تر، کاربردی‌تر و حرفه‌ای‌تره.
ممکنه در پایتون 20 خط کد بنویسید و از 4 ماژول هم استفاده کنید تا وظیفه x انجام بشه. ولی در متلب، فقط میگیم x() و تمام!
متلب همه چیزش آماده و سرراسته.
ولی اگر دوست دارید پشت پرده‌ی این «آماده ها» رو ببینید، پایتون قطعا انتخاب دقیقی هست.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Steve McGarrett

سلام.من میخوام برنامه نویسی شروع کنم.سه زبون پایتون،جاوا و سی مد نظرم هست که به همین ترتیب یاد میگیرم.خب من هنوز یک خط کتاب پایتون هم نخوندم و شایدم بیهوده نگرانم یا این سوالارو میپرسم.شاید واقعا کار نداره.ولی من باید به همه جوابای سوالام برسم.با فقط پایتون ینی هیچ زبون دیگ ای نه،با فقط پایتون چه برنامه هایی میشه نوشت؟برنامه واسه ویندوز،لینوکس،اندروید،ساخ  ت بازی،ساخت چجور اپ هایی،چجوری تصویر میزارن و....البته باید این سوالارو بعد از تموم کردن کتاب پایتون دویست صفحه ایم بپرسم.ولی بازم اگ کسی میدونست راهنماییم کنه.تشکر :لبخند:

----------


## miladiri

سلام 
خوبه که به پایتون علاقه نشون میدین این میتونه شروع خوبی باشه ، من خودم با خیلی از زبان ها کار کردم و آشنایی دارم ولی هیچ کدوم راحت تر و سریع تر از پایتون مفهوم رو به برنامه نویس نمیرسونه ولی باز قبل از اینکه این طور سوالاتو بپرسین بهتره اول یاد بگیرید چون پایتون خیلی آسونه دوست عزیز 

موفق باشی

----------


## HMD-FA

به نظر من پس از آشنایی با مفاهیم یک زبان جدید، بهتره قوانین و چهارچوب اصول برنامه نویسی یعنی همون الگوریتم و ساختمان داده و فرابگیرید. موفق باشید

----------


## HMD-FA

> سلام.من میخوام برنامه نویسی شروع کنم.سه زبون پایتون،جاوا و سی مد نظرم هست که به همین ترتیب یاد میگیرم.خب من هنوز یک خط کتاب پایتون هم نخوندم و شایدم بیهوده نگرانم یا این سوالارو میپرسم.شاید واقعا کار نداره.ولی من باید به همه جوابای سوالام برسم.با فقط پایتون ینی هیچ زبون دیگ ای نه،با فقط پایتون چه برنامه هایی میشه نوشت؟برنامه واسه ویندوز،لینوکس،اندروید،ساخ  ت بازی،ساخت چجور اپ هایی،چجوری تصویر میزارن و....البته باید این سوالارو بعد از تموم کردن کتاب پایتون دویست صفحه ایم بپرسم.ولی بازم اگ کسی میدونست راهنماییم کنه.تشکر


به نظر من قبل از شروع یادگیری زبان برنامه نویسی، حسابی با خودتون یا به کمک مشاور خوب ببینید هدفتون از برنامه نویسی چی هست، بعد تو همون تخصص ماهر بشید.

----------


## drgholami.ir

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
من هم تازه میخاهم استارت آموزش زبان پایتون را بزنم.
قبل از این هم هیچ گونه آشنایی با زبان های برنامه نویسی نداشتم . 
امکانش هست دوستان حرفه ای تر به من مشاوره و راهنمایی بدهند و در جبران این زحمات من مبالغی را برایشان پرداخت کنم ؟
در صورت تمایل در واتس آپ به من پیام بدهید .
09126111375 . ممنون

----------


## bghad1

به نظرم میتونین از مطالب آموزشهای پایتون که اینجا http://bit.ly/python-learning-articles داده شده استفاده کنین...همینطور کتاب ها و فیلم های مختلف آموزشی برنامه نویسی پایتون رو هم از همونجا راحت دانلود کنید.
فک میکنم کمک خیلی خوبی بتونه بکنه به یادگیری راحت و سریعتون  :چشمک:

----------


## alirezauos

با سلام پایتون رو جادی خوب آموزش میده خیلی لذت بخش توضیح میده و حتی کوچینگ خوبی هم هست و گوتو کلاس . فرانش تدریس کرده . با فیلم آموزش کار کنی بهتر نتیجه می گیری من هم تازه میخاهم استارت آموزش زبان پایتون را بزنم.

----------

